# Racing controllers



## aelancaster (Apr 8, 2006)

Has anyone heard of DBL controllers? Looked at one recently at a race up in Tn. but failed to get the info. Felt really smooth and the guy that had it was real impressed with it so far. Thanks for any info.
Andy


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I haven't, but that doesn't mean anything....  Is this for HO cars ro 1/32 or 1/24?

There are so many guys making controllers out there and a lot of them are really good. The key is to find one that feels good and you really like, and that the builder is going to be around to help you fix it, not if, but when you drop it, plug it in wrong, etc....


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Dave Lockwood, up in Conn. They are for HO a really nice controller


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

I've heard good things about David's controllers. He will probably be @ the
Hilton HO show in October.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Ok, now it rings a bell to me... Paul Kniffen had one of these at the fray 2 years back and I ran it a bit.... A very nice controller indeed.


----------



## aelancaster (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks guys. Does anyone know how to get in touch with Dave Lockwood?

Thanks 
Andy


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Got this off of Paul Kniffens site:

[email protected]


----------



## aelancaster (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks Marty.


----------

